# Harlequins in bold primary colors



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are some harlequins that I got to paint just a little while ago. The last batch I did had the harlequins in mostly black and white with only one strong color each. This set had different directions- I was actually to match each unit to one harlequin's color scheme.

The result is these Harlies in bold colors. Very different from the last set I did.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Harlequins are my absolute favourite 40K miniatures, you've done a great job and reminded me why I gave up trying to paint mine!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Halequins are the models that made me get into 40K. You did a great job on these which also reminds me why I have not gotten mine painted in almost 20 years.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

maybe if you could add an effect to the legs they seem a bit plain  love the spirit seer you have done it well and it is my favourite model =)


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Look very cool, would like to see some higher res photos.


----------

